# Black Friday sales - Starting this Wednesday, 30% - 40% off.



## Cyberc (Nov 22, 2021)

*WINTER WARM UP*





*40% OFF*
*FOR STAYS BETWEEN JANUARY 1, 2022 THROUGH MARCH 15, 2022

FLORIDA - ORLANDO*
Las Palmeras, by Hilton Grand Vacations
Hilton Grand Vacations Orlando at SeaWorld
*HAWAII - OAHU*
Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations
The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
*ITALY*
Hilton Grand Vacations at Borgo alle Vigne
*NEVADA - LAS VEAGAS*
Hilton Grand Vacations at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
Hilton Grand Vacations on Paradise
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard
*SCOTLAND*
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites


*SPRING GETAWAY *





*30% OFF*
*FOR STAYS BETWEEN APRIL 18, 2022 THROUGH MAY 31, 2022

FLORIDA - ORLANDO*
Las Palmeras, by Hilton Grand Vacations
*HAWAII - BIG ISLAND*
Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations
*NEVADA - LAS VEAGAS*
Elara by Hilton Grand Vacations
Hilton Grand Vacations at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
Hilton Grand Vacations on Paradise
*UTAH*
Sunrise Lodge, by Hilton Grand Vacations


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 23, 2021)

*FAQ: Black Friday 2021 Sales*

*Q: How do I book this offer?*
A: You may book your desired Hilton Grand Vacations resort location(s) directly on the Club website any time from November 24–28, 2021, at 11:59 p.m. ET.

*Q: How many reservations can I book with this offer?*
A: This offer is on a first-come, first-served basis, and is based on available inventory. You are limited only by the number of available ClubPoints, Saved Points, or Bonus Points you have available. You may book desired reservations until inventory is exhausted at your property of choice during the November 24–28, 2021, booking window.

*Q: What if my plans change after I book this offer?*
A: If your plans change, you will be held to the current cancellation policy as outlined in the Club Rules. You may not rebook with the same discount offer outside of the booking window or for alternate, non-participating properties. 

*Q: What are the specific requirements with this offer?*
A: Qualifying reservations must be booked online or by phone November 24 - 28, 2021 for a stay at a participating resort within the discounted offer arrival and departure dates. Unit types and arrival / departure date ranges may vary by resort.

*Q: If I book multiple reservations as part of this offer, will I be extended the same discount opportunity for each reservation?*
A: This Black Friday offer will be available to you as long as discounted inventory is available. Once the discounted inventory is exhausted, you will still be able to book at the regular ClubPoints rate. You are limited only by the number of available ClubPoints, Saved Points, or Bonus Points you have available.

*Q: I have an existing reservation at one of the properties listed for this Black Friday offer. What happens to that reservation? *
A: That reservation will continue to be honored at the original ClubPoints or Open Season cash rate offered at the time of initial booking. If you wish to book at the Black Friday discounted ClubPoints rate, you will need to book the desired property first to secure your unit(s), then cancel your existing reservation(s). Please note that the current cancellation policy will be enforced. Refer to the Club Rules for details.

*Q: When does this offer end?*
A: This special, limited-time offer ends on November 28, 2021, at 11:59 p.m. ET.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2021)

So I read this as starting tonight at midnight, but the discount is active now!

I was able to use Change Reservation to get the discount, no need to cancel and rebook.

Just saved 3140 points on a 2BR+ at KL in May.

Get booking folks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp (Nov 24, 2021)

Nowhere useful to use at these times. Our KL trip starts tomorrow 

And we are going to Vegas during the Winter period, but staying at Elara, so no love.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Nov 24, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> So I read this as starting tonight at midnight, but the discount is active now!


Yeah, I was surprised by that last night. I was just researching available locations, and I saw the discounts already applied. They definitely didn't know what 11.59pm meant.


----------



## Nowaker (Nov 24, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> I was able to use Change Reservation to get the discount, no need to cancel and rebook.
> 
> Just saved 3140 points on a 2BR+ at KL in May.



WOW! THANK YOU!

There was a clear disconnect between marketing and IT.

Marketing said: starts on Wednesday 11.59 pm ET.
IT did: starts on Wednesday 12.00am ET.

Marketing said: you will need to book the desired property first to secure your unit(s), then cancel your existing reservation(s).
IT did: you can modify your reservation in place to get the discount.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 26, 2021)

I just stumbled upon this as I was looking yesterday at Las Vegas for January. I don't recall anything about it on the HGVC website... I looked at April too and the sale rates were on then too so I booked a second reservation for April under the sale...

Are they expecting occupancy to be horrible in early 2022 too?

The Market place was open again at the HGVC Paradise in Las Vegas but the hours were cut short midweek. So I assume they are only full on the weekends..


----------



## linsj (Nov 26, 2021)

Amazingly, a one-bedroom week in Grand Waikikian is fewer points than Lagoon Tower in February, so I changed a reservation. I'm willing to trade the view for a washer/dryer and points savings. I was also able to save points on a studio in Elara for a business trip in April. I always book Flamingo for this trip, but the location of Elara is good too.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 26, 2021)

I evaluated a change from LT to GW for a 2 bdrm OF to OV. 1000 point savings which is about $150 - $200 for the week or  $21 - $28/night. I would rather pay a little extra to have the view. But that's just me.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 26, 2021)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Are they expecting occupancy to be horrible in early 2022 too?



My optimistic hope is their best guess is that any winter covid wave may linger into Spring, but demand will be strong in the summer and remainder of the year … as it was this year. (In my mind the COVID situation is next to impossible to predict, while human nature is much easier.)

As a parent of school-aged children, it looks like to me this promotion is incentivizing travel in the spring before and after spring break. That sounds great to me. While I am unlikely to be able to take advantage of it, this may take some pressure off the remainder of 2023.
*************************
And I believe I just used my #1000 comment on TUG to make this comment. I am so happy to be part of the TUG community.


----------



## 55534442 (Nov 27, 2021)

Ignorant question: Do you have to be a member of HGVC to take advantage of this offer? I ask because I am not a member of HGVC but this announcement/advertisement was posted in my TUG newsletter where I could easily see and click on it.


----------



## Janann (Nov 27, 2021)

55534442 said:


> Ignorant question: Do you have to be a member of HGVC to take advantage of this offer? I ask because I am not a member of HGVC but this announcement/advertisement was posted in my TUG newsletter where I could easily see and click on it.


Yes, you have to be an HGVC owner.  The discount is on resort stays booked with HGVC points.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2021)

sorry i should have done a better job indicating it was an HGVC sale only.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 29, 2021)

I completely missed the sale.  I was sailing and didn't have service.  Oh well.  Not much I can do now.


----------



## curlydoc (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello all! My first post and I'm new. Quick question! If I book in may for early 2023 does that use my 2022 points?

PS: Big thanks to TUG, yall saved me THOUSANDS with a resale!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2021)

curlydoc said:


> Hello all! My first post and I'm new. Quick question! If I book in may for early 2023 does that use my 2022 points?
> 
> PS: Big thanks to TUG, yall saved me THOUSANDS with a resale!



NO, a 2023 booking will use 2023 points.  You must SAVE your 2022 points into 2023 first, then make the booking.  It will then use your Saved 2022 points first.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 15, 2021)

Welcome to TUG @curlydoc


----------



## curlydoc (Dec 15, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> NO, a 2023 booking will use 2023 points.  You must SAVE your 2022 points into 2023 first, then make the booking.  It will then use your Saved 2022 points first.


So if I have 2021 points that I saved to 2022 I can't save them for 2023 can I? I was told that the year in which the booking was made was the year the points were pulled from


----------



## curlydoc (Dec 15, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Welcome to TUG @curlydoc


Thank you!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2021)

curlydoc said:


> So if I have 2021 points that I saved to 2022 I can't save them for 2023 can I? I was told that the year in which the booking was made was the year the points were pulled from



NO you can't save them AGAIN. Use them in HGVC in the next 16 days or save them into RCI.  Only choices available.


----------

